# Pictures of the A5



## JetPilot (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/audi-a5/

Looks okay'ish, a bit bland perhaps. Rear quarter view very much like the new 3-series coupe. Don't feel much for the front. The wavy side profile almost feels American (think Mustang?).


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree, the shape of the side resembles what the domestic companies have done with the retro muscle cars. Kind of looks like a Pontiac to me with the rear of the E92s. :dunno:


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Meh. Why do the rear of all cars look the same? It drives me crazy. Automakers are literally out of ideas.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Seems very conservatively styled, almost Japanese-esque in the details (e.g. Toyota Camry, Mazda 6). Looks like a 4dr with 2drs removed... E92 looks much more aggressive, athletic, purposeful.

The interior aluminum accents are over-done.

I don't expect it to be a big seller... more of a marketing ploy to fill the gap in the A4 line-up by now providing a 2dr.


----------



## bear330 (Oct 10, 2005)

I like A5's overall shape, though I am only interested in buying its A4 sedan version. Can't wait to read reviews on its performance with the all-new B8 platform.

P.S. Those who miss E46's driver-centered interior design can find it in A5 now. Combined with short front overhang, is Audi copying E46...?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Front: Audi TT
Rear: a mix of A6 and (next generation?) Audi A4


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice A5. AUDI taking a page from BMW's Flame design.:rofl:


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

I guess Audi is 100% committed to that ugly front grill. Am I the only one who can't stand it? :dunno: Even on the otherwise attractive TT.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

It's okay on some of the models and better on others like the new R8,and the new TT.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Nice look. Doesn't look ungainly and unatheletic like the e92. Very striking, classy shape. Wish BMW would hire some of Audi's designers. All their cars - especially newer ones - are damned attractive. Really nice interior too. Is audi the only company still getting it? They made the TT far lighter (hopefully this car will have the same design goals) and their new 2.0T is just scrumptious...

Too bad about the V8 though. This car seems more like a 6 series, than a 3 series though.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Nice look. Doesn't look ungainly and unatheletic like the e92. Very striking, classy shape. Wish BMW would hire some Audis designers. All their car - especially newer ones - are damned attractive. Really nice interior too. Is audi the only company still getting it? They made the TT far lighter (hopefully this car will have the same design goals) and their new 2.0T is just scrumptious...
> 
> Too bad about the V8 though. This car seems more like a 6 series, than a 3 series though.


I think Audi's are gonna get even more attractive, if you like how Alfa Romeo's look. They just hired away the lead designer of Alfa Romeo, the guy who penned the 8C Competizione.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Hyundai look, baby!!!


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Nice look. Doesn't look ungainly and unatheletic like the e92. Very striking, classy shape. Wish BMW would hire some of Audi's designers. All their cars - especially newer ones - are damned attractive. Really nice interior too. Is audi the only company still getting it? They made the TT far lighter (hopefully this car will have the same design goals) and their new 2.0T is just scrumptious...


Except for the front grill, I agree with you.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks more svelte than the 3 series. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## bear330 (Oct 10, 2005)

A few pics for S5:


































From http://www.leftlanenews.com/2007/02/20/2008-audi-s5/

My favorite A5 pic from http://www.autospies.com/news/2007-...des-CL-BMW-6-and-335-First-real-photos-12732/


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> I guess Audi is 100% committed to that ugly front grill. Am I the only one who can't stand it? :dunno: Even on the otherwise attractive TT.


No you are not alne on that UGLY front grill. I will say however, this a5 looks ok.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> I guess Audi is 100% committed to that ugly front grill. Am I the only one who can't stand it? :dunno: Even on the otherwise attractive TT.


I use to think it was too aggressive. Now, I don't mind it at all. Actually, I use to think the grill on my 6er was too diminutive, now I don't mind that either.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Aside from Bear's pic, not really digging it.


----------



## Swarna (Feb 21, 2007)

I just love these A5 cars. Like to own a car in the near future...


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

it looks like a e92 on the last pic. The others dont work for me im afriad


----------

